
Understanding the prevalence of web traffic interception - yarapavan
https://blog.cloudflare.com/understanding-the-prevalence-of-web-traffic-interception/
======
yarapavan
We found that between 4% and 10% of the web’s encrypted traffic (HTTPS) is
intercepted. Analyzing these intercepted connections further reveals that,
while not always malicious, interception products most often weaken the
encryption used to secure communication and puts users at risk.

